# Pet Peeves



## debodun (Jul 3, 2014)

Share some of the things that make you go ballistic.

A few of mine - people that park diagonally across 2 or 3 parking spaces, a person that insists that you order certain items or orders for you in a restaurant, people that leave their dogs out all day to bark while they are gone, contractors that start a job and never come back to finish, people that walk into a grocery or department then stand there in a catatonic trance blocking the door, the display items in a grocery store that stick out partially blocking the aisles, people that make promises with no intention of ever keeping them. My list is endless, but this is to get things started.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2014)

People who text and drive or talk on the cell while weaving in and out of the traffic lanes.
People who stick flyers in your front door by the screen, punching holes in it repeatedly.
People who stop two car lengths from the crosswalk just because they're busy texting, then when the light changes they make it through and you don't.
Door to door salesmen.
People who stick flyers under you windshield wipers when you're away from your car in a store.
People who don't flush the bowl in public restrooms.


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2014)

Today it is my hubby! :grrr::hit:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh Ina. Forgive him for he knows not what he does.:bighug:


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2014)

Your right Pappy, That is why I'm fixing him beef tips with leeks and chilies, over Brown rice, with tortillas. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

People who abuse the handicapped parking privilege!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2014)

Too many to mention in the space allotted.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

View attachment 8335


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 3, 2014)

People who believe everything they read in the newspapers or hear on the 'news'.... like its being delivered by Moses coming down from the mountain...Not realizing that they tell us what they WANT us to believe.


----------



## Justme (Jul 4, 2014)

Loud music drives me crazy. I don't like music anyway, and hate being assailed with it when outside or in shops!


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2014)

People in a store that look like they just got out of bed. It makes me wild to see people in the supermarket or department store wearing what looks like pajamas, slippers or flip-flops, hair in curlers or uncombed. I am not a fashion plate, but, sheesh, at least get dressed before going out in public.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

debodun said:


> People in a store that look like they just got out of bed. It makes me wild to see people in the supermarket or department store wearing what looks like pajamas, slippers or flip-flops, hair in curlers or uncombed. I am not a fashion plate, but, sheesh, at least get dressed before going out in public.



Agreed!


----------



## Mike (Jul 4, 2014)

People who are speaking on mobile while being served, usually
at the supermarket checkout!

In London, office workers no longer seem to use briefcases.
The underground trains are full of people wearing backpacks
taking up double the space, or pulling roll-along cases with
their Lap-Tops and sandwiches in them.
People that use supermarket trolleys as battering rams as
they rush round the store.
Speeding drivers in the city, they don't get very far after
passing at great speed.

Mike.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 4, 2014)

All of the above go for me too! Auto shops that try to take advantage of women, think we're dumb & gullible. Like the one I thought I could trust which wanted to soak me $425 for a new radiator when a new pair of hose clamps solved problem for $45.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> All of the above go for me too! Auto shops that try to take advantage of women, think we're dumb & gullible. Like the one I thought I could trust which wanted to soak me $425 for a new radiator when a new pair of hose clamps solved problem for $45.


...well they got the 4 and the 5 right!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2014)

People who won't just laugh at a joke, but have to remind everybody that they've heard it before

and that it's an "oldie".  Must make them feel superior.   Hey !  Some people may have heard it for the first time. DUH


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2014)

People that have to complain about every item of food at a dinner party or buffet (e.g. "I can't have that because I have gluten intolerance." or "Who brought the stinky fish?"). If they don't like it or have an allergy, just don't take any. Why announce their problems with food in public?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

A Parent in the store talking to their infant.... but they are really talking to us.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> All of the above go for me too! Auto shops that try to take advantage of women, think we're *dumb & gullible*. Like the one I thought I could trust which wanted to soak me $425 for a new radiator when a new pair of hose clamps solved problem for $45.




Yes. I had a dead battery in my car a while back.  I needed someone to help me take the old one out and put in the new one! 
Well, insurance guy assured me that  I _ didn't know for sure that it was the battery!   ..._so he wanted to tow me to a repair garage, so they could tell me what was * really *wrong.  I told him, thanks, but no thanks.  Jerk!

I finally got a neighbor to run for the  battery for me.  Too simple a fix for the insurance guy.  ..


My pet peeve is anything to do with animal abuse in any form.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2014)

People that go to a hospital emergency room with minor cuts and abrasions or a stubbed toe.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 15, 2014)

debodun said:


> People that go to a hospital emergency room with minor cuts and abrasions or a stubbed toe.



Or a cold for Pete`s sake!! Used to see that all the time when we were with our HMO. When they finally changed the copay from $5.00 to $100.00 that kind of nonsense stopped.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2014)

To me, an emergency room is for treating life-threatening conditions. Why use up valuable medical professionals time with ingrown nails and kid's scraped knees when there are patients with urgent needs? I worked with a woman (Asian) years back that took her daughter to the hospital because she had a pimple! When she told me, I asked her why she did that. Her reply was that it was "an imperfection". When I was a kid and scraped my knee, I go right to mom who sprayed Bactine and put a bandaid on it and sent be back outside to play.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

My pet peeve is/are: Moms/Dads who are not home to care for their kid's scraped knees.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

People who run their dogs alongside their bicycles on 90 degree days, and the poor animal's tongue is on the ground.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 16, 2014)

debodun said:


> Share some of the things that make you go ballistic.
> 
> A few of mine - people that park diagonally across 2 or 3 parking spaces, a person that insists that you order certain items or orders for you in a restaurant, *people that leave their dogs out all day to bark while they are gone,* contractors that start a job and never come back to finish, people that walk into a grocery or department then stand there in a catatonic trance blocking the door, the display items in a grocery store that stick out partially blocking the aisles, people that make promises with no intention of ever keeping them. My list is endless, but this is to get things started.



That's one of my big ones too. As well as at night. Also, people who don't get their cats spayed or neutered then let them roam around all night getting in fights underneath my window. 

Got some people near me like that.


----------



## meg (Jul 16, 2014)

I hate it when you let a car come out of a side road, or let it past...and they fail to thank you. Just a raised hand or nod is all it would take. Also if you hold a door open for someone and they just walk out without a thank you or they walk through a door in front of you and just let it go into you.  I also hate tailgaters.


Whilst we are on peeves.   Failure to pick up dog poo and spitting in the street.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 16, 2014)

_*Water wasters!!!!!! *_

:soap2:

[Begin rant]

Especially people who let the water run FULL BLAST while they're washing a couple of dishes or while washing their hands or brushing their teeth. First of all, there is no need to turn the tap on full blast to begin with. A lower flow will work just as well. And leaving it running while you soap up is just completely unnecessary.

And don't even get me started on people who use the hose to spray grass clippings off their driveway or let the hose lay on the driveway running while they wash their cars!!!

The current situation in California is a perfect example of irresponsible, wasteful attitudes towards water usage. Just wait until the same situation begins to occur in other parts of the country.

Fresh, potable water is not an endless commodity. Use it up faster than it can be replenished by nature & we might find ourselves doing what some communities in this country, including some in California, are already doing... drinking treated sewage.

Yum!!!!!

[/End of rant.]


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 17, 2014)

_My pet peeve is when i enter a store and start looking at the items and all the while the shop assistant is either standing at the counter or chatting to a friend on their mobile phone and they ignore me completely, i never buy from a shop when they can't be bothered acknowledging me, i leave.._


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2014)

Just today I realized that I can no longer put up with people who think their opinion is the only opinion  and won't listen to anyone else express their opinion.
People who say nasty things about others,especially children. When I was outside today My neighbor  was talking about the little girl that lives across the street from us. She laughed and said the 5 yr old couldn't get any uglier if she tried. She said the girl was as ugly as a mouse. I wanted to tell her to go look in a mirror,but instead I just went inside.


----------



## Ina (Jul 17, 2014)

Sassycakes, Try not to let someone else's poisonous self harm you. Maybe you might say something positive if the child is listening. Hopeful she didn't hear.


----------



## Honey (Jul 17, 2014)

Men who leave the toilet seat up!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Ina, fortunately I don't think the little girl heard her remark. I have never seen an ugly child in my life. To me all children are Beautiful. I just wish my neighbor would watch what she says.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 17, 2014)

Sassycakes said:


> Thanks Ina, fortunately I don't think the little girl heard her remark. I have never seen an ugly child in my life. To me all children are Beautiful. I just wish my neighbor would watch what she says.



Although I certainly agree that calling a child "ugly" is mean, I think some people who may not be mean people, sometimes say mean things in jest because in some ways, saying things you know you shouldn't say can be sort of cathartic.

I've heard comedians make jokes about "ugly children" & the audience laughed. I think many, if not most people, have to get in touch with that little "mean streak" inside them once in awhile, as long as it doesn't go too far.

I remember when the space shuttle Challenger exploded in 1986, within a couple of weeks, people were going around telling these awful jokes about it. Sure they were mean, but in all honesty, they were funny too.

If that woman had called the little girl ugly to her face, that would've been beyond the pale. But saying that kind of thing about a kid out of hearing range, even though a mean thing to say, is probably not that unusual.

Not defending it, just trying to add a bit of analysis & perspective.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 17, 2014)

Honey said:


> Men who leave the toilet seat up!



So, what other position is there for a toilet seat?????? 

I don't get it!!!!


----------



## littleowl (Jul 18, 2014)

Idiots who fly the Union flag upside down.Then have the cheek to say they are British.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2014)

......negative thinking people that see a conspiracy around every corner.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> Men who leave the toilet seat up!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 24, 2014)

Have heard this before, but not sure what it means. I've got a Handicap Placard and use it all the time.


Meanderer said:


> People who abuse the handicapped parking privilege!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 24, 2014)

****People who don't have a "sense of humor". 
I remember when my wife and I use to live with her mother. We'd all be sitting in the living room watching something on tv that was very funny to wife and I while her mom just simply sat in her chair w/no emotions at all. We'd start laughing at what was on tv, but to tell the truth, don't know what we were laughing at more.......what was on tv or about how her mom was acting (totally "straight faced".
I'm very humorous for an old man, and my wife love it, but many people we know in our age bracket, don't like my humor at all. We love watching Last Comic Standing, but the folks that don't like sarcasm or arrogant type humor, sure won't watch this show. 

****People who don't clean up/erase the messages/voice mail on their cell phone. 
A person calls them, it goes to voice mail, BUT can't leave a voice mail b/c their voice mail is full. 

****Companies that don't update their websites.
They no longer sell a certain item, but it's still showing "for sale" on their website. Incorrect info.

****Misspelled words, or words left out, in a news article.
Don't they have/use Spell Check????

****Vehicle repair shops where the Manager or Asst. Manager does the "hunt and peck" typing on the computer keyboard. 
By the time they get done typing the invoice on the computer, I could have gone home and took a 2-hour nap! 

****People who don't have a "sense of humor". 
 I remember when my wife and I use to live with her mother. We'd all be sitting in the living room watching something on tv that was very funny to wife and I while her mom just simply sat in her chair w/no emotions at all. We'd start laughing at what was on tv, but to tell the truth, don't know what we were laughing at more.......what was on tv or about how her mom was acting (totally "straight faced".
 I'm very humorous for an old man, and my wife love it, but many people we know in our age bracket, don't like my humor at all. We love watching Last Comic Standing, but the folks that don't like sarcasm or arrogant type humor, sure won't watch this show. 

 ****People who don't clean up/erase the messages/voice mail on their cell phone. 
 A person calls them, it goes to voice mail, BUT can't leave a voice mail b/c their voice mail is full. 

****Companies that don't update their websites.
 They no longer sell a certain item, but it's still showing "for sale" on their website. Incorrect info.

 ****Misspelled words, or words left out, in a news article.
 Don't they have/use Spell Check????

 ****Vehicle repair shops where the Manager or Asst. Manager does the "hunt and peck" typing on the computer keyboard. 
 By the time they get done typing the invoice on the computer, I could have gone home and took a 2-hour nap! 

****Men and Women bashers.
Just b/c a person is in/been in a bad relationship or marriage sure doesn't mean the entire male or female population is bad! It took me almost 30 years to find "Mrs. Right", but I found her. Two previous divorces and 21 years of unhappily being single. But, just b/c I was in bad relationships and in had two divorces, I sure don't "bad mouth" women for that.

 Well, that's it for now. I could think of other things, but this is a few.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2014)

Honey said:


> Men who leave the toilet seat up!



You might want one of these, Honey.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 24, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> A Parent in the store talking to their infant.... but they are really talking to us.




It could be worse,she could be talking to her dog.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)

People who finish a 10 minute "commercial" about how great they are, by saying "But enough about ME"!


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2014)

Most everyone in an airport. There are no ruder people than those in an airport.
Hitting every traffic light RED makes me see RED. 
Having to repeatedly tell my Grandchildren to do something that I would like them to do. 
When I worked, I did not like having long layovers between flights.
Missing out on a big sale at my favorite clothing store.
Having my hot food served cool or cold in a restaurant and having to send it back. I do not trust the cooks in the kitchen not to spit, or otherwise tamper with my food, so I just put it in a 'doggy' bag and take it home to reheat it. 
And a whole lot more.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 24, 2014)

Honey said:


> Men who leave the toilet seat up!



To this day I could never understand the big fuss about this.
If that seat is not the way you want it then use your eyes to correct it.
Next they'll be complaining the toilet paper is mounted the wrong way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2014)

people who yammer loudly on cell phones in restaurants, while waiting in line or anytime people are in close proximity to each other

people who are usually late; plain selfishness


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 24, 2014)

Come to think about it, I've noticed this as well. And, when in places where people are nicely asked "Please silence your cell phones" (put on "vibrate", somebody leaves theirs on! And, this happens in church as well. Everyone should know to have their cell on "vibrate" during the Service, but somebody leaves theirs on and it just happens to ring during the Pastor's message. It's almost like some of today's society is outright saying (in their minds), "You're not going to tell me what to do! No way!" 



RadishRose said:


> people who yammer loudly on cell phones in restaurants, while waiting in line or anytime people are in close proximity to each other
> 
> people who are usually late; plain selfishness


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2014)

oldman said:


> There are no ruder people than those in an airport.



I found that true in laundromats. I had been waiting 45 minutes for someone's load to finish. When she was done and unloaded the washer, I started to move towards it when another women stepped in right in front of me and started putting her laundry in it. I said, "Excuse me, but I was waiting for that washer." She totally ignored me and kept loading her washing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

debodun said:


> I found that true in laundromats. I had been waiting 45 minutes for someone's load to finish. When she was done and unloaded the washer, I started to move towards it when another women stepped in right in front of me and started putting her laundry in it. I said, "Excuse me, but I was waiting for that washer." She totally ignored me and kept loading her washing.



Rude people like that are everywhere! .. they  like to play dumb, pretend they don't understand, don't know the rules of common decency, language barrier, etc..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 25, 2014)

Sure are glad apt. owners now put washer/dryer into apartments! We remember when we lived in an apt. in Colorado, no washer/dryer, so we got up early on Saturday AM and done laundry in the complex Laundromat. At 7AM, nobody was in there! Got laundry done pretty fast using 3 washers/3 dryers........much faster than we can now with only one set. It can take me all day to do our laundry and it's just the two of us!




debodun said:


> I found that true in laundromats. I had been waiting 45 minutes for someone's load to finish. When she was done and unloaded the washer, I started to move towards it when another women stepped in right in front of me and started putting her laundry in it. I said, "Excuse me, but I was waiting for that washer." She totally ignored me and kept loading her washing.


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2014)

I learned the hard way that Saturday is the WORST day to go to the laundromat. Now that I'm retired I can go on a weekday. I found just before noon on Wednesday or Thursday is best to avoid crowds. I have a washing machine (see photo). It's a Whirlpool and was in the house when my parents bought it in 1975 and who knows how long it was there before that. It broke last year (agitator turned very slowly and wouldn't empty). I spent what it would have cost to buy a new one trying to have it repaired. I think it's more economial to just pay the $2 a load at the laundromat every 6 weeks than to spring for a new machine. I also don't have to worry about maintenance. (If you think 6 weeks is a long time between washings - I am single, have plenty of changes to go through until I need fresh undies or bed sheets, and I don't wash outer clothes every time I wear them).


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2014)

People that are always apologizing for others or for something that's not their fault.

People that are in denial about bad things in their lives.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)

debodun said:


> People that are always apologizing for others or for something that's not their fault.



I'm so sorry you feel that way. layful:

I hate all the advertisements on youtube videos, especially the ones where you can't "skip ad".  Some commercials on TV are super long, like short infomercials, and the sound of commercials is still a lot louder than the show you're watching, they were supposed to stop that.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2014)

Replying with Quote when it isn't necessary.  Takes up too much cyberspace.


----------



## Misty (Aug 4, 2014)

Find it irritating to be driving down the street, and a car cuts in front of me from a side street, even tho no one is behind me for blocks, and then they drive about 5 mph. Just zooming in front of me, is probably the fastest they have driven all day! 
Whine Over!


----------



## Ina (Aug 4, 2014)

Misty, This happens to me too. When it does, I always look at my speedometer to see if I'm speeding, if not, I do so as I go around them. It was more fun in my '75 Cordoba Chrysler that I drove until last year.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Replying with Quote when it isn't necessary.  Takes up too much cyberspace.


Falcon, I agree!


----------



## Misty (Aug 5, 2014)

Ina said:


> Misty, This happens to me too. When it does, I always look at my speedometer to see if I'm speeding, if not, I do so as I go around them. It was more fun in my '75 Cordoba Chrysler that I drove until last year.



It wouldn't be quite as irritating if they apologized for doing it, Ina  k:

View attachment 8923


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think we'll be getting any apologies Misty. They aren't think of us or themselves. That is why I go around at a fast clip, so maybe they'll wonder. :wave:


----------

